# Making Homemade Pizza Rolls or Hot Pockets?



## Hellga (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to make a homemade, healthier version of pizza rolls or hot pockets? I'm all about making and freezing foods ahead of time, and my husband and I both LOVE pizza rolls, but they're definitely not very healthy. I don't know what it takes to make a pouch of dough with filling like that, can anyone help me?


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

this is not my recipe, but it was famous in our DDC!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mel L*
Hot Pocket Recipe (from Menus4moms)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pizza Dough-my recipe for the dough
1 1/3 cups warm water
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
3 tablespoons olive oil
3 1/2 cups flour (can mix in some wheat)
1 1/4 teaspoons salt

Pour water into food processor bowl. Add yeast and oil and process for a few seconds. Add flour and salt and process until dough forms a ball (about 30 sec). Turn dough into a large bowl, cover with damp towel, and let rise for 45 min- 1 hour. Divide dough in half and let each half rise, covered in a separate medium bowl for 20 minutes.
Can refrig dough overnight or freeze for one week uncooked.

Hot Pockets
1-2 cups chopped ham, sausage, chicken, whatever meat (or no meat)
1 cup cheese (American will make super moist)
steamed veggies (optional)
pizza dough

Use a turnover maker or just roll out the dough into sqares, fill each with a little ham and cheese and veggies. Don't overfill, as they will leak!

Seal edges with water, bake at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes on greased baking sheet (I used a pizza stone)

Eat, or freeze and nuke them for convenience.

-I was able to get 6 rolled thin from a little less than half the dough recipe. I think I will make up a bunch of these in different flavors so we can have something quick (that is hot) for lunch/dinner or whatever. I want to make some veggie pizza ones with olives, artichoke hearts, mushrooms, cheese and a little sauce. I think they will leak, but they will taste great.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I make pastry pizza pockets. I had recently mastered (Ok maybe not mastered, but it was edible!) whole wheat pastry before I went gluten free, and since we don't have sweet teeth around here, I filled them with pizza fillings. They were soooo gooooood.

Just roll your pastry out (use your favorite recipe, I used the one on the side of the Bob's Red Mill pastry flour bag), then cut into squares. Put your fillings in the middle, and then join corner to corner to create a rectangle, and pinch shut.


----------



## mia_jean (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's what I do. They taste good, freeze well and reheat well.

Ingredients:

Wonton Wrappers
Pizza Sauce
Cheese(optional) shredded mozz or colby, parmesan, chunks of feta
Meat(optional) italian sausage,hamburger,pepporoni, bbq chicken
Veggies(optional)broccoli,spinach,potato
Italian Spices

Preheat oven to 350

Mix together the spices,cheese ,meat and/or veggies being used.

Set a wonton on a clean surface, one edge facing you. Place a spoonful or so of mixture in the middle ,fold edge facing you up then left edge than right. Put some water on the remaining edge and finish the fold. Lay seam side down on greased baking pan. Continue until all mixture is gone. Spray or brush tops with oil. Place in oven for 20 mins or until crisp.

Let cool and place cooked pizza rolls in labeled freezer containers.

I either reheat in the microwave for a few minutes or in the toaster oven for 10 mins.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

You can find dozens of recipes online if you search piroshki or empanada. They are traditional foods in several cultures, and it's easy enough to change what's inside it.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
You can find dozens of recipes online if you search piroshki or empanada. They are traditional foods in several cultures, and it's easy enough to change what's inside it.

I bet you could also search "Homemade hot pocket" or "calzone" and get lots of results.


----------

